# ISTA co2 system - 1L :: any reviews?



## doylecolmdoyle (Sep 22, 2015)

I have a few ISTA bottles, I have heard of ppl saying that some places wont refill them but lucky my local fish store will refill, I am in Australia and I have read something about the thread not being universal with all regulators. I have a bunch of different regulators and some dont fit on the ISTA bottles, cheap asian regulators do, but more expensive tunze regulators do not! 

Are you running co2 24/7 at 30 bubbles a minute (0.5bps) you would probably get 2-3 months if it ran 24/7


----------



## JMCMark (Jul 12, 2018)

I have the exact set up. 10g 1L ista co2 cylinder. 

Yes it's refillable, but that depends on the store. You can look up for an adaptor if the unit is not compatible for them to refill. Most will advice you on what to get. Same as doyle here, my lfs refills ista co2 tanks. Most regulators don't fit the bottle so i just use the ista regulators (get the expensive ones, because their cheap regulators tend to break).

I do 2 bubbles per sec in my 10g (heavily planted) and it can last me for about a year and a little more than that. I only run it for 4 hours everyday and still get amazing results even with high demanding plants.

Those ista co2 systems are so underrated. I have never had leaking issues with them and corrosion problems, and I live in a very humid country and my ista tanks go from really cold due to the ac and really warm due to the weather. Zero issues.


----------



## Sanel Samuel (Jun 20, 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I have a few ISTA bottles, I have heard of ppl saying that some places wont refill them but lucky my local fish store will refill, I am in Australia and I have read something about the thread not being universal with all regulators. I have a bunch of different regulators and some dont fit on the ISTA bottles, cheap asian regulators do, but more expensive tunze regulators do not!
> 
> Are you running co2 24/7 at 30 bubbles a minute (0.5bps) you would probably get 2-3 months if it ran 24/7


 no around 8hrs is what I'm planning.



JMCMark said:


> I have the exact set up. 10g 1L ista co2 cylinder.
> 
> Yes it's refillable, but that depends on the store. You can look up for an adaptor if the unit is not compatible for them to refill. Most will advice you on what to get. Same as doyle here, my lfs refills ista co2 tanks. Most regulators don't fit the bottle so i just use the ista regulators (get the expensive ones, because their cheap regulators tend to break).
> 
> ...


Thanks I think I'll buy it..


----------

